# Another reason people stink. (A Dog's perspective)



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

Video of how a GSD reacts when the family drops them off at the shelter. Super sad. 

Videos Posted by Denton Animal Shelter Foundation 2010: Dog watching family leave him | Facebook


----------



## Silvermoon (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm sorry, the thought of that makes me cry without watching the video, which I won't be. The world stinks sometimes.

Holly


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I cant watch that video.

The thought of it is too sad. ​


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

"This video either has been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings."
Although I imagine the video to be devastating to watch, I think everyone who is a pet owner or thinking of becoming one should be forced to watch it.


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

You may have to be a member of the Facebook group "Everything German Shepherds" to watch it. Sorry guys. It is really easy to join the group though. You just click at the top of their page. Also some other really great people over there with a lot of videos and good stuff.


----------



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

I watched it and it broke my heart... there they are just getting in their car. WTF?! It's so hard not to judge. I try but it's hard.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

wow that is really upsetting to watch. i dropped my dog off at the vet for a couple hours and i still couldn't handle the house being so quiet and not having my little velcro buddy stuck to my side! know sometimes people really don't have a choice, but this video is clearly why you should really think about getting a pet before you actually do.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

cta said:


> wow that is really upsetting to watch. i dropped my dog off at the vet for a couple hours and i still couldn't handle the house being so quiet and not having my little velcro buddy stuck to my side! know sometimes people really don't have a choice, but this video is clearly why you should really think about getting a pet before you actually do.


 
exactly!

I watched the video and am sitting here bawling my eyes out. That is heartbreaking. They dont understand why their family is suddenly leaving them. They KNOW something isnt right. Poor dog. Incredibly sad and upsetting. I really shouldnt have watched the video but like the dope i am, i did and now i'm sad, upset and outraged at the heartache you KNOW these dogs feel when they get dumped. Poor guy. Wish i had the space to bring in at least a couple dogs so they dont ever have to experience the shelter again.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

after i watched that video i was just thinking to myself...where is that dog? bring him to me please! my dog does that kind of stuff when i get home from work and im walking up to our house from my car. if he's out he will pop his head up over the wall of the porch like a little meerkat. seeing him watch me like a hawk awaiting my arrival makes my heart melt. walking away from my dog and seeing him watch me like a hawk as i depart would make my heart break  ugh. i wish i didn't watch it!


----------



## Jbaz6262 (Jun 22, 2011)

that's horrid how could someone just walk away


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

I can't even watch it! I dropped my dog off at the kennel last week before leaving for an entire week of vacation. I tried to very calmly walk out while he was still investigating all of the smells, but I still heard him giving a few barks when I was leaving. I called to check on him the second night I was gone! I don't know how someone could leave their dog forever!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't understand the callousness of people, I took my Cairn Terrier to the grromer on Friday, he is my heart dog, I mean he is a hairy shadow, he is never NOT underfoot no matter where I am, when he goes to the groomer I insist on picking him up and putting him in the cage before I leave, if someone tries to take him from me he will bite, when I came to pick him up a few hours later, I was heartbroken seeing him in his cage with his head on his paws and his face smashed into the corner of the cage so he could see the door open, it made me sad to know he was so miserable, of course the little monster attacks me with sheer joy when he comes out., but the thought of never going back to him and abandoning him is mind boggling, there is nothing on this earth more loyal than a dog, it is simply the ultimate betrayal.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

How do I get this to work! I liked to group, but still can't view.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, when I drop my girls off to be groomed, I point and tell them to "Go with Her." And they do, but they all do the look over the shoulder -- "you are coming back aren't you?" And yes, leaving them there for two hours, and they bring them out and the dogs all act like I left them for six months. 

I cannot imagine dropping a dog I care about off at a shelter or out in the street.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My daughter is at the house visiting. She says when I drive off in the morning Hondo watches me through the front window. Sad when you think of it.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I know sometimes there are legitimate and sad reasons why a dog has to be surrendered so this isn't about those dog owners. I just want to smack the ones that do it without a second thought and go on their merry way. 

How long do those poor dogs pace, look out a window or stare at a door waiting for their owners to return before they realize no one is coming back? Breaks my heart.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

The dog had a Positive outcome out of it all. The dog sadly came down with bloat while at the shelter. I volunteer saw and rushed him to the vet, he had surgery and was taken in by the humane society into a foster home, until he is adopted. I'm glad he is safe. What a horrible day though...


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

selzer said:


> Yeah, when I drop my girls off to be groomed, I point and tell them to "Go with Her." And they do, but they all do the look over the shoulder -- "you are coming back aren't you?" *And yes, leaving them there for two hours, and they bring them out and the dogs all act like I left them for six months. *
> 
> I cannot imagine dropping a dog I care about off at a shelter or out in the street.


HaHa! I bet if you left them for 5 minutes, and came back you would get a great greeting!


----------

